# Spiderman 4 Der neue ist Andrew Garfield



## Mandalorianer (2 Juli 2010)

*Andrew Garfield ist der neue Spider-Man
Der Casting-Krimi "Hollywood sucht den Spider-Man" hat einen Überraschungssieger: Der Brite Andrew Garfield geht ans Netz.*

Er war zwar im Rennen, aber so richtig auf der Rechnung hatte ihn keiner. Doch Andrew Garfield hat "Spider-Man 3D"-Regisseur Marc Webb überzeugt und das Rennen um eine der begehrtesten Filmrollen überhaupt gemacht: Er ist das neue, frische Gesicht von Peter Parker. Damit wird er nicht nur zum Superhelden, sondern auch über Nacht zum Superstar. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Der Brite Andrew Garfield ist kein unbeschriebenes Blatt. Er spielte in "Von Löwen und Lämmern" an der Seite von Robert Redford, Meryl Streep und Tom Cruise, mit Heath Ledger in "Das Kabinett des Dr. Parnassus" und war der "Boy A". Im Oktober sieht man ihn in "The Social Network", einem Thriller über den Zwist zwischen den Facebook-Gründern.

*Heißer Kampf um Tobey Maguires "Spider-Man"-Erbe*

Zuletzt konkurrierten neben Andrew Garfield noch vier weitere Schauspieler um die "Spider-Man 3D"-Rolle: Alden Ehrenreich, Frank Dillane, Josh Hutcherson und Jamie Bell. Letzterer, Star aus "Billy Elliot - I Will Dance" galt lange als Favorit.

Regisseur Marc Webb gab zu seiner Entscheidung eine Erklärung ab: "Es mag sein, dass der Name für viele neu sein mag. Aber alle, die Andrew kennen, wissen um seine außergewöhnlichen Talente. Er hat ein seltene Kombination aus Intelligenz, Witz und Menschlichkeit. Denkt an meine Worte: Ihr werdet Andrew Garfield als Peter Parker lieben!"

Ins gleiche Horn stößt auch Spider-Man-Produzent Avi Arad. Für ihn ist Andrew Garfield "die perfekte Wahl". Er sei in der Lage, einen "smarten, sensiblen und coolen neuen Peter Parker zu spielen, der uns inspiriert, zum Lachen und Weinen bringt, der uns in Begeisterungsstürme ausbrechen lässt! Kollegin Laura Ziskin sieht Andrew Garfield als "außergewöhnlichen Schauspieler mit der richtigen Mischung aus Humor, Jugendlichkeit, Pathos und einem Urgefühl von Kraft und Stärke, die es braucht, um Peter Parker und Spider-Man auf der Leinwand Leben einzuhauchen!".

Junge, Junge, will man den Machern das alles glauben, haben wir es bei Andrew Garfield mit einer Kombination aus Johnny Depp, Arnold Schwarzenegger und Robert De Niro zu tun! Doch die Produzenten müssen ihren neuen Spider-Man natürlich in den allerhöchsten Tönen loben - schließlich ersetzt das viel diskutierte Spidey-Projekt den ursprünglich geplanten vierten Spider-Man-Film mit Sam Raimi als Regisseur und Tobey Maguire als Haupdtdarsteller. Für viele überrschend hatten die Macher beschlossen, die erfolgreiche und beliebte Filmreihe stattdessen zu verjüngen und komplett neu aufzusetzen - ohne die bisherigen Zugpferde. Auf Andrew Garfield lastet also ab heute ein enormer Erfolgsdruck.

"Spider-Man 3D" erzählt dabei die frühe Jugend von Peter Parker. Mit 26 Jahren ist Andrew Garfield also fast ein bisschen alt für die Rolle eines College-Kids, dafür sieht er aber deutlich jünger aus. Sein "Milchgesicht" muss sich Andrew Garfield jedenfalls noch eine Weile bewahren. Drehstart ist Ende des Jahres und Andrew Garfield hat auch gleich eine Vertragsoption für zwei weitere Spider-Man-Filme. Dazu muss "Spider-Man 3D" natürlich die großen Erwartungen erfüllen. Ob's klappt, gibt's ab 3. Juli 2012 im Kino zu erleben.

Hier mal ein Pic



​
*Ich weiß ja nicht 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (5 Juli 2010)

nicht jedes Milchbübchen (sorry Andrew) ist auch gleich ein guter Spiderman... Danke für die Info, ABWARTEN!


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2010)

Nee, danke


----------



## Q (21 Feb. 2011)

immerhin gilt zu berücksichtigen, dass man ihn hoffentlich meistens nur so sehen wird:
http://www.celebboard.net/kino-und-...ld-amazing-spider-man-press-still-uhq-1x.html


----------



## Flaming Sword (24 Feb. 2011)

Die männlichen Superhelden werden auch immer dünner...na bravo...


----------



## Folieking (26 Feb. 2011)

der letzte spiderman war schon sch.....
aber der neue typ
kann nichts gutes bei rauskommen


----------



## 666-Romancer (28 Feb. 2011)

Warten wir mal ab wie der Film an sich wird.
Taugt der nichts hilft auch der beste Schauspieler nicht.


----------

